
Strobe Lights - adnanh
https://www.explainthatstuff.com/how-strobe-lights-work.html
======
octosphere
> What are strobe lights used for?

> Strobe lights have all kinds of uses—from serious and scientific to
> recreational and fun

And I think the recreational & fun use-case is the most popular

